# Minnesota Field Trial Club



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Any updates ? ...thanks in advance


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

2 3 4 6 9 14 16 17 18 19 22 24 26 27 28 29

16 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

2 3 4 6 9 14 16 17 18 22 24 26 27 28 29

15 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

2,4,8,9,11,12,13,14,18,21,23,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,38,41,42,43,45,48,49,51,52,53,54,57,59

Total 33


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

4,8,9,11,12,13,14,18,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,36,38,41,42,43,45,48,49,51,52,54,59

27 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur partial callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,6,7,8,11,18,23,24,26,28,34,36,38,39,43,44,46,49,52,53,54,63,67,72,78


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#18 Chill O/H Jackie Thibodeaux
2nd-#24 Kid O/H Tony Despenas
3rd-#9 Just O/H Tony Despenas
4th-#26 Larry H/Danny Farmer O/Jill Finch
RJ -#28 Hank H/Tim Springer O/Ted Carlson

JAMS- 2,3,4,6,14,16,29

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats to Chill and Jackie Thibodeaux!! That's three wins in a row!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,18,23,24,26,28,34,36,38,39,43,44,46,49,51,52,53,54,58,59,62,63,67,71,72,74,76,78

37 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,4,7,9,10,11,26,28,36,38,39,43,44,46,51,52,53,54,62,71,74,78

Total 22


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,9,11,36,43,44,51,53,74,78

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#43 Deets H/Dave Rorem O/Penny Youngblood 
2nd-#48 Tiger H/Dave Rorem O/Penny Youngblood/Terry Rotschafer
3rd-#36 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
4th-#34 Dixie H/Danny Farmer O/Carol Huddleston
RJ -#Rosie O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 4,9,11,27,45,49,52,59

Congrats to All !!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Huge congratulations to Rorem Retrievers!! Consistently winning week after week! Believe Blue!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st-#43 Ellie O/H Greg Anderson
2nd-#11 Travis O/H Milton McClure
3rd-#74 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#36 Booker O/H Bob Walker
RJ-#44 Izzy O/H Chuck Schweikert

JAM- #51

Congrats to All !!


----------

